# My step daughter is being irresponsible



## Ronni (Sep 1, 2021)

Ron's daughter Sheri works with him.  She is the only one in both our families of kids who isn't vaccinated.  Her mother (Ron's ex) is an anti-vaxxer, conspiracy theorist, fringe group joiner, dark web server.  She has convinced her daughter that the covid vaccines are evil, the white house has undercover programs relating to the vaccine and the virus designed to control us, alter our DNA, etc.  Covid tests are similarly bad, nose swabs are hurtful and damaging to the brain, and masks are not only unnecessary but also designed to limit/decrease our oxygen to make us more suggestible.  I could go on but you get the idea.  

Sheri is free to believe whatever she wants to, and has the absolute right to make any choices for her and her children that she deems appropriate, whether I or her father agree or not.  And I feel the same way about everyone.  But Sheri's choices have the potential to impact/harm her father, and by extension me and my kids and grandkids who I am close to and see frequently 

She was exposed to covid via her boyfriend's ex and child over the weekend. She has refused to get a test, refused to quarantine, is saying she has no symptoms and it's bogus anyway.  She has continued to send her boys to their Montessori school without informing the of the exposure.  And has continued to go to work with her Dad.  When we found out about the exposure from another source (her sister) she shrugged it off and said no big deal, she was not gonna argue about it, she made her choice and the family could do what they want with it.  

Her sister is furious.  She wants Sheri to take a test because of their dad/my husband, and that "she should just be a decent human being but you know apparently that's hard for some people these days."

My frustration is that Sheri puts the responsibility for her decisions off on everyone else. When she told her dad she'd been exposed, she then said 'are you gonna make me not work?" She wasn’t saying  “I may be contagious, I don’t want to put you at risk, so I’m not going to come to work so that I don’t expose you and Glen (their helper).” Or. “I’d like to come to work because I really need the money, but I will be masked the whole time and I want you and Glen to be masked too.” Or any approach that does not force everyone else have to change their plans or be forced to decide whether or not to put themselves at risk. She exposes her dad who exposes me just because we live together, and I then have to decide whether or not to expose my kids and grands and clients. 

I’m not just thinking with now. The virus is on the rise so this will come up again. Either that or she just won’t say anything any more because she doesn’t want the hassle and we’ll all unknowingly be exposed. 

Her sister texted me:  "I’m really just pissed at her at this point with how ignorant and inconsiderate she is being. I often wonder how we come from the same gene pool. I can't talk a to her right now.   Christian (her husband) and will  call her tonight after I cool off for awhile."

I'm worried sick.  I don't know what to do.  I can't trust her.  Her sister at least can choose whether or not to see her.  But Ron works with her daily and he's very torn.  He needs her at work, and she's insisting on working, but won't mask up or get a test or do anything to mitigate the risk to him.  And I feel helpless to do anything effective to reduce Ron's risk, or my own, other than quarantining from him in my own home


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 1, 2021)

No offense but, Ron needs an employee that's not sick and not potentially gonna come to work and spread it to everyone including clients and their families and the families of all the people they come into contact with. Here at the hospital we don't get tested or quarantine unless there's symptoms. If he's the boss he's well within his right to tell her to wear a mask until they find out whether or not she's symptomatic. He can make her go take a test whether she likes it or not. You guys don't have to put up with that. *hugs*


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2021)

Oh, how sad for the responsible members of the family. Certainly, Ron must be torn every which way. But, if this person refuses to take any precautions etc, as Marci says, it is simply too dangerous to allow her to come to work. This virus kills people. The new variants are Uber contagious. She has no right to risk the lives of the rest of your family, nor the

children at Montessori. The school needs to be informed. Whatever unpleasant confrontations arise from standing your ground are vastly preferable to having family, friends, clients, etc potentially become ill, and possibly die. Sending prayers and positive energy your way Ronni.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 1, 2021)

You have the right to insist she wear a mask, and even be tested and produce a negative test result for her "boss" (her dad) to see before entering the designated work area.  And I agree with Shalimar that the school needs to be informed.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 1, 2021)

@Ronni ,   I'm sure that's a heat-breaker, I have a business partner who is a fervent anti-vaxxer and...everything else that goes with that mindset. I think the world of her, but she is entrenched in this mindless alternative universe.   If my medical situation progresses to the point where I become immunocompromised, I shall be retiring into self-isolation.


----------



## Jules (Sep 1, 2021)

If she weren’t his daughter, what would Ron do as her employer?   And she needs to ask herself the same question if she worked for any other person who asked her to mask up and take the test.  She’s taking advantage of the relationship, imo.  

A call to the school is mandatory.  You can’t afford to disrupt the family so this is not the time to tell them the source.  

Now to be really tough, if someone worked for me and I became ill because of this ordeal, they wouldn’t be working for me any more.  This could really blow up for everyone involved.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 1, 2021)

Ronni, this is clearly a moral dilemma and lives are potentially at stake. If you cannot get you husband to take action, then you must step up to the plate and get people informed. It would be nice if this could be done without you having to take a lot of heat. But there may not be an easy path for you here. In the end, you will be able to look at yourself in the mirror. 
Sometimes life tosses us a hard ball and we have to do hard things that we really don’t want to, but think how you will feel if someone dies. My heart goes out to you on this one because this will not be easy.


----------



## Knight (Sep 1, 2021)

Offer to pay for her to take the test or offer time off from work to go get the test if it's free. It's one thing to think it's bogus another to deny family members peace of mind. 

Confronting the situation since it's a family member isn't easy.  Not accusing or demanding just explain  your thinking as you posted here.

Quote
"Sheri is free to believe whatever she wants to, and has the absolute right to make any choices for her and her children that she deems appropriate, whether I or her father agree or not. And I feel the same way about everyone. But Sheri's choices have the potential to impact/harm her father, and by extension me and my kids and grandkids who I am close to and see frequently" 

If she doesn't agree then have Ron fire her azz & tell her she isn't welcome until she can prove she is virus free.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I'm worried sick. I don't know what to do. I can't trust her. Her sister at least can choose whether or not to see her. But Ron works with her daily and he's very torn. He needs her at work, and she's insisting on working, but won't mask up or get a test or do anything to mitigate the risk to him. And I feel helpless to do anything effective to reduce Ron's risk, or my own, other than quarantining from him in my own home


You have your share of worries Ronni, sorry to hear this.  She is being selfish and stubborn.  Ron is the one who needs to man up and insist she does not come around until she is tested, vaccinated and masks up.  He's the one who has to decide what he wants or needs more, her at work possibly infecting him, you and other family members or her to stay away until she has her act together and can prove testing, vaccination, etc.

Ron needs to do right by you and the rest of the family.  You need to talk to him and insist he doesn't wimp out and put everyone in danger.  This is no joking matter with the new variant and everything, and you shouldn't have to be the one to always do the uncomfortable dirty work.  If you step in and try to take action, there will still be unrest between you and him and her.  He needs to grow a spine and handle this.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 1, 2021)

This is dangerous ground whatever you do, or try to do, and deep resentments could ensue.

A friend of mine tried to warn her own son's second wife, that he'd been physically abusive towards his first wife, (he went on to do the same thing to wife number two and three).

As a result my friend was shunned by her son for over four years, just for feeling the need to speak up and try to protect these women, (she'd been physically abused by his father as a young woman, living abroad as an army wife).

Your situation is obviously different, but as I've said, fraught with likely resentments you might come to face, and I don't know how to advise you.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

I would continue to point out to Ron, that he is endangering his own ability to work and to continue the business (for himself and for her, and his other daughter, and for his grandchildren, etc) by not setting more boundaries with this daughter of his.  His inactions are also resulting in increased risks (and stressors) for you and your children and for others who do business with him, etc. (Has he informed his clients or customers?  )

I hope he will get himself to make a better decision and to take actions, and to get himself _un-torn_. It will not help his daughter or anyone, if he (or others ) get  sick.

I would seriously consider self-isolating in the meantime, Ronni, because if he gets sick, as he is taking more risks of doing, then you'd likely get sick too,
and if so, then you will be even less able to help him.
And,  If he gets sick, it would not help him (or you or your children or your clients)
for _you_ to be sick as well.

Sorry you are in this difficult position. You cant change her, or him. But you can keep informing him, and he might see the points.  He cant change her, but he can set more guidelines.
  You can protect yourself more, if he doesn't, which is worthwile imo.


----------



## Knight (Sep 2, 2021)

grahamg said:


> This is dangerous ground whatever you do, or try to do, and deep resentments could ensue.
> 
> Not dangerous if you consider what is taking place & who is wrong in their attitude towards their family.  Fear of alienation should be on the daughter.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 2, 2021)

Knight said:


> Not dangerous if you consider what is taking place &who is wrong in their attitude towards their family. Fear of alienation should be on the daughter.


Can we agree there is a balance of risk as regards alienation, whether it comes from one side or the other, (or both?)?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I feel helpless to do anything effective to reduce Ron's risk


I feel that Ron's risk is up to Ron. Why do you feel that *you *have to do anything to reduce Ron's risk?

If he chooses wrong, you'll have to make a decision.. Poor Ronnie, you've been around the horn with this girl before on the same issue. No, you cannot trust her. I remember what happened before.

I would say lose her quickly. Very quickly.


----------



## Jules (Sep 2, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> there will still be unrest between you and him and her.


This may be part of what the daughter wants.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 2, 2021)

grahamg said:


> This is dangerous ground whatever you do, or try to do, and deep resentments could ensue.


I agree, particularly with steps.  My advice is to do what you can to protect yourself and your family, but don't get involved in saying anything about Sheri to others, or to her about this.  You have to let her father deal with this one directly, and trust him to do the right thing.  Letting him know you are trusting him would probably help.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 2, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I feel that Ron's risk is up to Ron. Why do you feel that *you *have to do anything to reduce Ron's risk?
> 
> If he chooses wrong, you'll have to make a decision.. Poor Ronnie, you've been around the horn with this girl before on the same issue. No, you cannot trust her. I remember what happened before.
> 
> I would say lose her quickly. Very quickly.


How would you suggest I do that @RadishRose?  I’m not being snide, I’d love nothing more than to  put distance there. ((I assume that’s what you mean). Do you have suggestions?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2021)

Ronni said:


> How would you suggest I do that @RadishRose?  I’m not being snide, I’d love nothing more than to  put distance there. ((I assume that’s what you mean). Do you have suggestions?


I'm sorry Ronni, I have no idea how.. It seems this is your husband's responsibility, its his daughter. i wish i could be more helpful.


----------



## John cycling (Sep 2, 2021)

You got the shot right?  So why are you so in fear and worried about somebody else?   



Ronni said:


> I feel helpless to do anything effective to reduce Ron's risk, or my own, other than quarantining from him in my own home



If there was a virus, then you know that it would already be everywhere, yes?
So if you hide in your room, you might be exposing yourself to "the virus"  in your room.
But if you want to do that to feel safe, then do it, and leave other people alone to decide for themselves.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 2, 2021)

John cycling said:


> You got the shot right?  So why are you so in fear and worried about somebody else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


……..What??

I have no idea what this means??


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2021)

Ronni said:


> ……..What??
> 
> I have no idea what this means??


Not  everyone believes in the pandemic, Ronni.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 2, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Not  everyone believes in the pandemic, Ronni.


True that!


----------



## Ronni (Sep 3, 2021)

I just saw on the news this morning:

“Tennessee ranks No. 1 in U.S. for new COVID-19 cases per capita”

Read that again.  We’re #1, in the worst way. 

For God’s sake! How hard is it to get vaccinated?!

At least wear a mask if you can’t or won’t get the vaccine. Get tested. Quarantine if you’ve been exposed or you’re sick. People need to quit being so damn selfish and irresponsible. 

Our ICU’s across the state are overcrowded. If Ron or I get non-Covid sick or have a heart attack or some other health emergency happens, our care is threatened because of the overworked medical staff and the overcrowding in our hospitals. 

it’s not just Covid that could kill us. It could also be the lack of care we’d be subject to because the hospital staff are so overworked as the result of irresponsible people not doing the right thing regarding getting their vaccine or masking up or quarantining or whatever.

I am honestly appalled at Sheri’s lack of care. She’s contributing to everything I said above. That she and her kids didn’t come down with Covid after their exposure is pure luck.

I told Ron, the next time this happens I will be very aggressive with my own self care and the protection of my family, and that will include but not be limited to me quarantining myself from him completely if he won’t lay down the law with Sheri.

I realized that me taking whatever steps I feel I need to, to protect myself, is Ron’s consequence for not being more aggressive with Sheri.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I am honestly appalled at Sheri’s lack of care. She’s contributing to everything I said above. That she and her kids didn’t come down with Covid after their exposure is pure luck.
> 
> I told Ron, the next time this happens I will be very aggressive with my own self care and the protection of my family, and that will include but not be limited to me quarantining myself from him completely if he won’t lay down the law with Sheri.
> 
> I realized that me taking whatever steps I feel I need to, to protect myself, is Ron’s consequence for not being more aggressive with Sheri.


What the heck is he waiting for?  _He _needs to be the assertive/aggressive person here, you shouldn't have to be.  If you have to quarantine yourself, in my opinion, _you _are the one suffering the consequences of his failure to act responsibly....not him. 

 This Sheri nonsense really makes me angry, these selfish people who are afraid to get a vaccine during a deadly worldwide pandemic should not affect the health of all responsible people around them.  If they are required to have it to keep their jobs, so be it.  Let them go off into conspiracy land and leave others healthy.  I feel for you Ronni, hope Ron wakes up soon, this nonsense is taking too long.  The only way we control this pandemic and get back to normal is to be united in reaching that goal.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I am honestly appalled at Sheri’s lack of care


This isn't the first time she's put the family at risk.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 3, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I just saw on the news this morning:
> 
> “Tennessee ranks No. 1 in U.S. for new COVID-19 cases per capita”
> 
> ...


So if I understand it right, Sheri was “exposed” via a friend to the virus.  But you don’t know what form of the virus she was exposed to, whether or not it was delta.  Then she interacted with you and Ron.  But you and Ron are vaccinated.  You and Ron both work.

You and Ron deal with other people because you work.  Therefore, you and Ron are around people and might be exposed to the virus via other people through work, shopping, walking, doctors, ordinary life exposure that you will never know about.

You only know about the POSSIBLE exposure through Sheri cause her sister told you.  Hmm.  
Sister might want you upset, Sheri upset, sister might have an agenda not related to the virus.

I disagree with a lot of what people have written.  But let’s say Sheri has the virus, you guys have been exposed.  Have you isolated yourselves?  I doubt it.  maybe I am wrong but I don’t remember you saying you guys went into isolation, or went and got tested?  Did you and Ron go and get tested?  Much ado about nothing.

My daughter was in the hospital recently.  We went and saw her.  She said don’t come I have a cold I’m afraid it might be Covid.  She couldn’t even get a test because she was vaccinated.  plus, remember, the tests have false positives and false negatives so it’s useless.  We went, we are vaccinated, she had a cold or Covid.  Didn’t matter, we didn’t get sick.

If you are worried, wear a mask.  If Ron is worried have him wear a mask.  If you get symptoms, wear a mask and get tested.  Exposure to the virus, at this point in time, is unavoidable and we must face that fact and get on with our lives.  

I agree, this is Ron”s issue.  Let him handle it.  

@Ronni i think you have always had issues with Sheri.  You have always been panicked over the virus.  You are vaccinated.  If you are worried get YOURSELF tested.  Sheri has made her decision, I think you should leave her alone.  Ron is an adult and is vaccinated and can get tested as well, and wear a mask.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> *If you are worried, wear a mask.  If Ron is worried have him wear a mask.  If you get symptoms, wear a mask and get tested.  Exposure to the virus, at this point in time, is unavoidable and we must face that fact and get on with our lives.
> 
> 
> i think you have always had issues with Sheri.  *You have always been panicked over the virus.  You are vaccinated.  If you are worried get YOURSELF tested.  Sheri has made her decision, I think you should leave her alone.  Ron is an adult and is vaccinated and can get tested as well, and wear a mask.




 Seems the father-daughter  bond is very strong here   ...   So there lies the problem ....  you aren't going to break that bond they have. 
_He raised her _to be the woman she is today.  
 In my opinion,   no amount of nagging will make him  turn his back on his own flesh and  blood.


----------



## Jules (Sep 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I agree, this is Ron”s issue. Let him handle it.


It isn’t just Ron’s issue if it affects Ronni.  She has every right to have a role in the events.  He does have to do whatever action he takes.



Bonnie said:


> no amount of *nagging*


That’s a presumption.  It could be a discussion. 

I don’t know the history with the Ron’s daughter.  It seems other family members are upset with her too. 

Frankly, any eligible family member who isn’t vaccinated should not be allowed to attend any family event at their home.  If his daughter is exposed to someone again who is positive, she should be forced to wear a mask for a few days or stay away from work without pay.  Her decision.  She sounded like she was taunting him to do that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> It isn’t just Ron’s issue if it affects Ronni.  She has every right to have a roll in the events.  He does have to do whatever action he takes.
> 
> 
> That’s a presumption.  It could be a discussion.
> ...


@Jules Ronnie knew how close Sheri and her dad was.  Her and her children were living with dad when Ronnie and Ron hooked up. This was all discussed in a previous thread.  As I remember they were about to get married when Sheri was exposed to the virus, Ronnie got really upset, and moved out to her daughters house.

Ronnie was pretty upset and a bit panicked by the virus at that time.  However, as I recall, even though she felt she had been exposed she moved to her daughters without getting a Covid test.  The marriage was almost called off.  Eventually Ronnie got Ron to get Sheri and her kids to move out of Ron”s house.

Ron and Ronnie got married.  And now rinse, repeat; but the difference is Ron and Ronnie are, I think, vaccinated.  So less worry in my opinion for reasons I have already stated.  If I had to chose between my husband, at any point in my 50 plus year marriage, and my son by my first husband,  my son wins.

To me, Sheri or any child comes first.  The children, no matter how old, are the children.  My son is over 50 now.  My husband adopted him, oh, when he was 7 or so.  But if I had to pick between them, I’d pick my son.  Course at this point in time, it hardly matters.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 3, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Seems the father-daughter  bond is very strong here   ...   So there lies the problem ....  you aren't going to break that bond they have.
> _He raised her _to be the woman she is today.
> In my opinion,   no amount of nagging will make him  turn his back on his own flesh and  blood.


He raised his other daughter too, who is vaccinated, masks appropriately, has isolated herself because of possible exposure, and is being responsible and proactive about not spreading the virus. 

And I don't nag.  It isn't who I am.  Ron is very torn about the issue.  We're not mad at each other, we're not arguing. I understand and empathize, and we've had several discussions about this issue.  It isn't about him turning his back on his own flesh and blood, it's about doing the responsible thing.  He admits that if were anyone else who works for him he'd have no hesitation about telling them no work until you've tested negative. 


Aneeda72 said:


> @Jules
> 
> Ronnie was pretty upset and a bit panicked by the virus at that time.  However, as I recall, even though she felt she had been exposed she moved to her daughters without getting a Covid test.



This is inaccurate.  Ron found out that Sheri had been exposed before she came back to the house after her exposure.  I left the house before she returned, so I wasn't exposed. 

I've been personally exposed twice.  I've dealt with it as responsibly as I could...quarantine/mask/test, and gave everyone a heads up who I had been in contact with before I knew I'd been exposed. 


Aneeda72 said:


> To me, Sheri or any child comes first.  The children, no matter how old, are the children.  My son is over 50 now.  My husband adopted him, oh, when he was 7 or so.  But if I had to pick between them, I’d pick my son.  Course at this point in time, it hardly matters.



I agree. But this isn't about who comes first.  It's about personal responsibility. Sheri sent her kids to school after they'd been exposed, didn't notify the school.  She didn't tell us or even just her Dad she'd been exposed, we heard it from her sister. She won't vax, won't test, won't mask. 

She stated definitively in a text: "I'm not getting tested and I'm not going to argue with y'all about it.  I'm not stressing it."   Well she may not be, but everyone else is.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2021)

Ronni,
If " _It isn't about him turning his back on his own flesh and blood,_"

Yet, "_He admits that if were anyone else who works for him he'd have no hesitation about telling them no work until you've tested negative._ "

I'm sorry but I don't understand.

 You've got a lot on your plate.
I won't add to it.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 3, 2021)

If I was in the same situation as you, I'd treat her as I would treat any drunk driver. There is no possible way I'd get in a car with a drunk driver. 
It's not quite the same thing but, I had to abandon my best friend because he was an out of control late stage drunk. The final straw was when he feel asleep on my sofa and I went to my own bed for the night. In the middle of the night I woke up to the smell of smoke. His cigarette lit my sofa on fire.  
Ultimately, I was forced to protect my life.


----------



## John cycling (Sep 3, 2021)

Ronni said:


> “Tennessee ranks No. 1 in U.S. for new COVID-19 cases per



People like me who haven't been shot are unlikely to allow a contaminated swab crammed up their sinuses to their brains.  By far the most likely people to be tested are the vaccinated people.  

Additionally, people who've gotten the shots and had resulting serious health problems within two to four weeks are counted as unvaccinated people, often regardless of the subsequent time periods.

Therefore, it's* the vaccinated people like yourself* that you should be worried about, not the people who haven't been poisoned.



Ronni said:


> I realized that me taking whatever steps I feel I need to, to protect myself, is Ron’s consequence for not being more aggressive with Sheri.



Personally I think since he's working with Sheri every day, that you should move out to protect yourself.
Then his family can move back in and you'll all be protected from each other.  It would be a win-win situation.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 3, 2021)

John cycling said:


> People like me who haven't been shot are unlikely to* allow a contaminated swab crammed up their sinuses to their brains.*


A contaminated swap ? Crammed up to their brains ?
No health practitioner would ever use a USED swab. And it certainly NEVER goes up into the brain.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 3, 2021)

Ronni said:


> He raised his other daughter too, who is vaccinated, masks appropriately, has isolated herself because of possible exposure, and is being responsible and proactive about not spreading the virus.
> 
> And I don't nag.  It isn't who I am.  Ron is very torn about the issue.  We're not mad at each other, we're not arguing. I understand and empathize, and we've had several discussions about this issue.  It isn't about him turning his back on his own flesh and blood, it's about doing the responsible thing.  He admits that if were anyone else who works for him he'd have no hesitation about telling them no work until you've tested negative.
> 
> ...


I was going by my memory, I apologize for any mistakes I made.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 3, 2021)

John cycling said:


> People like me who haven't been shot are unlikely to allow a contaminated swab crammed up their sinuses to their brains.  By far the most likely people to be tested are the vaccinated people.
> 
> Additionally, people who've gotten the shots and had resulting serious health problems within two to four weeks are counted as unvaccinated people, often regardless of the subsequent time periods.
> 
> ...


Well, why can’t the family just wear masks when Sheri is around?  That would also solve the issue.  My daughter, her husband, and the three year old all wore masks inside their house when we were there.  Covid or cold, they didn’t want us to catch it.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

I don't know why some posts seem to think he'd be choosing between anyone,
 or between his daughter and wife,
or that he'd be rejecting or turning against his daughter, in any way. 

I dont see that a decision of his, to set guidelines or boundaries or limits, or more limited options, 
for positive behaviors *while *at work, (or in a relationship)
would be like choosing _against_ his daughter.

He'll love her, no matter what.  That is not at stake here.
That's a given. 

Another possible idea I had:
Perhaps, they could work different hours, each day,
Or, different days of the week from each other?
Or, in different spaces, or spaced in better areas? Rearrange work space? Or, have some meetings with each other outdoors, etc?
Possible ways of lowering *his* risk level of becoming too sick and unable to work, or of *his* passing a very contagious and serious illness to others, including his wife?


----------



## Ronni (Sep 3, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Ronni,
> If " _It isn't about him turning his back on his own flesh and blood,_"
> 
> Yet, "_He admits that if were anyone else who works for him he'd have no hesitation about telling them no work until you've tested negative._ "
> ...


@RadishRose I appreciate your question, you’re not adding to anything when you’re attempting to get clarification. And yeah, I had to stop for a minute because they are seem to be conflicting  statement 

I was ineptly trying to make MY point that it’s about personal responsibility and doing the morally correct thing. I asked him if he’d have a problem telling anyone else who worked for him to not come back till they tested negative. He said he wouldn’t. Ok so then he needn’t feel like he was turning his back on his own flesh and blood by insisting on that same standard. That it’s NOT personal. It’s not just about his daughter.

is that any clearer?


----------



## Ronni (Sep 3, 2021)

John cycling said:


> People like me who haven't been shot are unlikely to allow a contaminated swab crammed up their sinuses to their brains.  By far the most likely people to be tested are the vaccinated people.



Oh for heavens sake! 

Please don’t clutter up this thread with ridiculous scenarios. It’s clear YOU have never been tested or you’d understand how ludicrous this is.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2021)

Ronni you gotta do what you gotta do to feel safe and protect yourself. My father is mad because I won't let them come visit. We have high transmission here and he's at risk (but vaccinated) and mom's at risk (can't be vaccinated) and I'm vaccinated and at risk. I told mom I don't care...nobody is visiting period. No eating out. Nothing. I don't care how safe dad thinks it is. I get all the exposure I need and then some at work every day. Not adding to it. Do what you gotta do lady.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm not sure what you mean by, "Ron's daughter Sheri works with him" Does he own the business, is her 'boss'?.  If he is in a position of authority, all he has to do is say that all unvaccinated employees must wear a mask. And let her decide what to do.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 5, 2021)

@Ronni does any of this apply to Ron's work? 

Current Order​*READ CURRENT ORDER* PDF

Effective August 19, 2021 at 12:01am, face coverings are required among people ages two and older when in any enclosed space open to the public where other people, except for members of the person’s own household or living unit, are present.
Face coverings are also required while driving or riding in any form of public transportation.
See Face Covering Emergency Order PDF  and our news release for details. This order is in effect until September 16, 2021.
What is an enclosed, public space?​A space is enclosed if it has a roof and more than two substantial walls. A substantial wall is a wall with no opening or with an opening that either does not allow air in from the outside or is less than 25 percent of the wall's surface area.

A space is public if a member of the public can enter it or if it is subject to ADA laws . Examples:

An event at a venue may be a private event, but because the venue is a public space subject to ADA laws, it is considered a public space. 
A workspace may be closed to the public but because it is still subject to ADA laws, it is considered a public space. People working there must wear masks in congregate spaces but may remove masks in private offices with a door if they are alone.
I think a business is operating unlawfully. What can I do?​With Face Covering Emergency Order PDF , masks are required among employees and customers ages two and up in indoor public spaces. Please email us if you believe a business is operating unlawfully.

https://publichealthmdc.com/coronavirus/current-order


----------

